# Mike Marshall Hung Gar Kung Fu (New School) Looking For Students



## mryddin (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi guys, we are located in the Louisville KY area and are about to move into a new school... Its a nice place over in Hikes Point area next to McMahan Plaza... All hard wood floors with mirrors all the way around. We are looking for new students to make the move easier on us... if you are interested please contact us for info (Say you talked to Mike D. on martial talk)... And we would like to have you out for a free orientation... We do EFT threw contracts and every contract gets you a free uniform (mandatory at the new place). Read up on us here:

http://louisvilleshaolinfightingarts.com

We are doing Adult class
Kids class
Womens class

Mon-Sat (6 days a week)

Phone: 502-314-0998

1 year - $75.00 - 3day/$100.00 - Unlimited 

Unlimited means you can come as much as 6 times a week.... what a deal...

thanks guys


----------



## hungfistron (Mar 26, 2008)

This is the best Hung Gar that Louisville has to offer, exceptional Sifu who is patient and has enormous creditials in traditional KungFu.

If you are in the Louisville area run, don't walk to Check out this school.


----------



## DungHo (Mar 27, 2008)

sound nice, I use to have training in hung gar, much respect, good luck in new school, unfortunately i'm too far to attend, lol.


----------

